# Minn Kota Turbo 65 36lbs



## Pesoto (15. Dezember 2014)

Hey Leute,

kann mir jemand etwas zu diesem Motor sagen? Wie läuft der und was verbraucht er so im Schnitt? 
Ich fahre ein 4m Boot, einschalig, 100 Ah Gel Akku. Haus Gewässer ist die Bigge. Ich möchte den Motor hauptsächlich zum Schleppen auf Hecht nutzen.
Vielen Dank schonmal #6


----------



## Südschwedenfan (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Minn Kota Turbo 65 36lbs*

Hi;

Ist ca. 15 Jahre her.!!

Habe von meinem Händler diesen Motor leihweise für eine Schwedentour bekommen.

Hatte den neuen Yamaha M20 bestellt (400 DM)

Hätte ich mal den gebrauchten 65 Turbo genommen (80 DM),
der stand dem Yam. in nichts nach, Leise und Bärenstark.

Wie alt ist denn der Motor den Du Kaufen kannst.?

Der Stromverbrauch war nicht höher als bei dem neuen Yam.
Zum Schleppen, wirst Du von den 5 Stufen wahrscheinlich nur die ersten 3 brauchen.
Erkundige Dich, ob Du für das Ding noch Kohlen bekommst,
ist bei älteren Motoren ein Verschleissteil.

Gruss;
Jürgen

PS: Ich habe immer zusätzlich ein kleines AKKU mit 17A mitgenommen, lässt sich mit einer Hand tragen und man fühlt sich sicherer.


----------



## Pesoto (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Minn Kota Turbo 65 36lbs*

Super vielen Dank für die Antwort. Im Internet findet man kaum was zu dem Teil ;+
Ich habe den Motor umsonst bekommen... Läuft einwandfrei, habe ihn aber noch nicht im Wasser getestet. Das werde ich nächstes Jahr ausgiebig tun


----------

